# Mulletville ride!!



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Got a group of people goin ride at Mulletville in Breaux bridge Louisiana on black Friday gonna be a blast ride all day and bonfire come night fall and prolly a lil night ride ok most definately som:bigok:e riden come nightfall and let's not forget a few adult beverages Come pass a good time!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aww yea y'all come join us and have a great ride and fire and drink some brews with us


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

2 problems with this 

1 is i'm at work 

2 is i cant make it ..bwhahahaha


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^lol I'm at the park right now cutting fire wood and splitting wood to make a big fire for tonight! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Pssssst walker call in sick and play hookie....... let's ride 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Wished it was that easy !!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mike put up the vids from last night 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea mike put up the video's from last night slacker


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> yea mike put up the video's from last night slacker


I'm still waiting on Sunday !!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry for the delay and I know they only pics but I have issues with uploading vids to mimb 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

For some reason I can't get them to upload 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm working on posting the vids


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gt more vids comming waiting on them to be sent to me


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks like lack of ground clearance strikes again on that can am


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

to his respect he was the first one in this hole and ait was really nasty it was like that in every hole we went in till things got mixed up a bit or a couple people got pulled out but all in all a blast of a ride espically when the night fell


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Got another ride being planned for New Years! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Walker when we gonna make a ride it be nice to roll with another lifted Honda 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i dunno bro hopefully soon.. but on the other hand do yall know anyone looking to buy a big irs lifted honda .. i think i might sale this 1 and start over. i think i want a sra lifted with dual paddles


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Pm me with the specifics and a price and I'll put out some feelers then again I may pick it up from ya for the right price 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Walker send me some info and stuff and a price and i can pass the word around here for u. Would be nice to ride with you oneday. Sra with paddles is a big diffrence i love it on my 500;. Cant wait till its finally finished and amazes people kinda like mike lol


----------

